# Bosch 1617evs template guides



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm aware I can get them from Bosch, but what is the best template guide design on the market?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The most common is the Porter Cable design which is 1 3/16" through bore and 1 3/8" counter bore.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with Chuck.
nice thing about the porter design everybody sell them!


----------



## nkawtg (Nov 5, 2015)

My bad. I have the 1617EVS not the 1619.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

nkawtg said:


> My bad. I have the 1617EVS not the 1619.


I corrected IT!
but even so you can make or but a base plate to fit the 1617 that will use the porter cable design

check with Pat Waren (Quillman) http://patwarner.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Walter, the 1617, MR23 and 1619 all use the same quick change adapter and the same PC style adapter. Bosch's steel bushings are better for rough construction but for home woodworking the PC style in brass is the best option. This is for a couple of reasons: Brass ring nuts will not come loose the way steel ring nuts do which will ruin your cut and possibly your bit. Brass is soft and will not chip the carbide tips should they bump against each other when swapping bits. The Bosch quick release adapter lets you swap or remove/install bushings without changing the bit height. This is a big time saver and no tools required. The sub base plates on current models can be adjusted for perfect center which is critical to getting good results with guide bushings. Bosch offers a centering cone which properly aligns the sub base plate. As long as the sub base plate is not removed this should last indefinitely.

PC style guide bushings come in two types: a set with different collar lengths and a set with all the collar heights the same.(a hair under 1/4") The second option is the one I recommend. This allows you to use 1/4" material for all your templates.(Saves money on template cost, is lighter and easier to store) Woodcraft sells a set like this.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

In my view, there all compromises.
I think the best ones were the Rosendahl's.
PC/DW are the industry standards.
Notwithstanding, they too, have their compromises.


----------

